# Warp 9 questions



## nicolaskn (Feb 27, 2019)

Hello, I'm starting a conversion and have two warp 9 motors.


1)What are the available adapters for warp 9 for coupling dual motors?
So far I only see 'Dual Motor Siamese Adapter' from ev west. Other than getting an adapter machined are there any other adapter produced that can be bought?

2)Since I already have two warp 9 motors. I'm planning to run direct drive to the drive shaft. Will it be okay to use a keyed yoke or will I need to swap the motor connected to the driveshaft to the transwarp motor?


----------



## nicolaskn (Feb 27, 2019)

No response, but I'll update this for anyone else who may have this question.

1) Only available found coupler is from EV west unless you get it custom made.
2) Keydrive should be fine as long as there no stress on the spindle to cause it to bend.


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

nicolaskn said:


> 2) Keydrive should be fine as long as there no stress on the spindle to cause it to bend.


Okay, but half the weight of the attached shaft will be supported by the motor shaft... wouldn't you consider that "stress on the spindle to cause it to bend"?

Obviously the motor shaft can handle some bending load; I just don't know how much.

I'm sure some builders have successfully used simple keyed yokes to connect U-jointed shafts. I think that's how Duncan built his 'Dubious Device', but I also note that he has a larger motor (and so presumably a larger-diameter motor shaft) and a very short shaft to the final drive.

Part of the purpose is not just to provide a suitable bearing, but also to allow use of a common slip-yoke shaft.


----------



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi
I don't like keyed shafts! - 
My motor had a splined shaft on both ends - I simply used the female splined bit that was used for the forklift parking brake and made an adapter to mount to the propshaft

IMHO you will need something with some misalignment capability between the two motors - the end that goes onto the propshaft is easier - the propshaft can put up with some misalignment and the motor bearings are much more robust than the bearings in a gearbox


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

Duncan said:


> ...
> My motor had a splined shaft on both ends - I simply used the female splined bit that was used for the forklift parking brake and made an adapter to mount to the propshaft


Thanks Duncan - I had forgotten that detail. With the splined motor shaft and adapter, the motor shaft is still subject to bending force; again, that may not be a concern.


----------



## palmer_md (Jul 22, 2011)

nicolaskn said:


> No response, but I'll update this for anyone else who may have this question.
> 
> 1) Only available found coupler is from EV west unless you get it custom made.
> 2) Keydrive should be fine as long as there no stress on the spindle to cause it to bend.


See my comments in the for sale post I have for a motor and adapter system. I think EVWest has the only pre-engineered system and it is pretty solid. I'd either buy the one I have for sale (which is their first prototype version) or the one they have for sale in the link I provided in my post.

https://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1041549&postcount=4


----------

